# Where to shoot? - NorCal



## Bden (Sep 15, 2006)

I'd like to shoot at a non-gun range, i.e. out in some field somewhere or something like that. Does anybody know where one can do that legally in Northern California? I'm in Sacramento and would prefer not to have to drive to Nevada or who know's where. I know it can be legal on private land, but I'm not friends with anyone who has any acreage where shooting would be enjoyable. Do you have a favorite secret spot or know the laws about shooting on public land? :smt1099


----------



## masterbbq (Feb 28, 2007)

When I was a teenager, I used to go to a great spot about halfway to Lincoln. It usually took me about a 1/2 hour to get there from Fair Oaks. The problem is I heard they've developed some of that area.

Take I-80 East
Take the Highway towards Lincoln (I think it's Highway 63 or something like that). 
Drive quite a ways on that highway and you'll come to an area of flat dirt land with a fence that runs along the highway (on your right).
There are several breaks in the fence.
Take one of these breaks and follow the dirt road until you find a place you like. I used to follow it all the way to the end. You drive down a hill and shoot against the same hill. Great spot for shooting.
4x4 is a must if it's muddy though. I got stuck all the time out there.


----------



## Bden (Sep 15, 2006)

Unfortunately that area has experienced a tremendous amount of growth in recent years, so finding that spot (if it still exists) would be difficult. There is an outdoor range near there I believe, but I'm looking to be a tightwad and would also like the freedom and fun of shooting in an unrestricted/unregulated area. 

My mom often talks of the good ole' days when her and her parents would shoot cans in the woods. It sounds like a real kick, but I don't want to end up in the slammer for doing it in the wrong place!


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*Where oh where?*

I'd like to find such a place too. I'm right in the middle of the left wing lion's den here in Marin County, so I think my only hope would be to somehow befriend a rancher that owns A LOT of land somewhere out west away from civilization. Unfortunately, I don't see that happening unless I start going door to door and asking. :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## TakRail (Nov 5, 2007)

I go to the "Gun Room" in Elk Grove just off of Grant Line RD and Highway 99. There is also the Cordova Shooting Center just off of Sunrise and Douglas.


----------



## microtus (Jan 7, 2008)

Spencerville wildlife area on hwy 20 between Yuba City and Grass Valley has an outdoor range. It should be less than an hour drive for you.

On a side note you could just drive up the hill to the Eldorado or Tahoe National Forest. Just find a spot with an adequate backstop and have at it. Picking up spent brass and any targets goes without saying.


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

*sonoma county*

circle s in petalumais a out door range
http://www.sonomashooting.org/circles.html


----------



## prcabr4christ (Jul 6, 2008)

I dunno how legal it is, but I hunt over at cache creek on highway 20 in between 5 and 29, its blm land, so I know its legal to hunt....theres some pretty good spots to pop off some rounds if you don't mind walking about 250 yards, everytime I've gone out there I was always the only one out there, so its pretty secluded


----------



## jadog (Mar 11, 2007)

There is a place out near Camp Far West, past Lincoln. Not sure on what roads to take exactly, I think you can find it on the internet. Anyway, best to go on a weekday, the drunk idiots and gangbangers find there way out there on some weekends.


----------



## jadog (Mar 11, 2007)

There was an outdoor range outside of Colfax as well, but it got closed down. Last time I was there a sheriff's deputy told me that on BLM land, as long as you have 150 yards of space between you and any structures, you can have at it. Never verified that, but there is plenty of BLM land up I-80


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Try Arizona or Nevada. :anim_lol::smt082:mrgreen::anim_lol::smt082


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Target shooting as well as hunting is generally permitted on BLM land, and there is plenty of it in California.

Here's a link to the "glittering generalities":

http://www.blm.gov/ca/st/en/prog/recreation/hunting.html

You can find maps on the website for the areas near you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bden (Sep 15, 2006)

Thank you all for the tips, those are some great places, and with any luck I'll be able to make my first purchase soon and hit a few of them up.


----------



## gbp (Oct 10, 2008)

You can also become a member at sac valley
http://www.sacvalley.org/

They have ranges that go out to 1K yds. Nice complex all in all.

I would also check on BLM web sites and ask before you go as there are several blm areas that have been closed to shooting lately


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

gbp said:


> You can also become a member at sac valley
> http://www.sacvalley.org/
> 
> They have ranges that go out to 1K yds. Nice complex all in all.
> ...


cordova shooting, douglas blvd , sacto.
lincoln range, hwy 65 n just north of lincoln
yolo sportmans club 7 miles off hwy 113 north of davis
gun room , elk grove(indoors)

spencville(up by camp far west) is scarey , too many kids with rapid fire , no rules, garbage m including alcohol contaiers of everykind everywhere . 
i don't even like to drive by it. :smt083

as was mentioned, the blm and natiaonal forests if you just ewnat to go blast away but that's kids stuff. learn to fire your handguns in a proper manner where you learn and get better. :smt023


----------



## danite (Aug 22, 2010)

*free shot*

i suppose joining the marines or army would be over-kill for just a little target shooting so b.l.m. is probably the best advice check with a friendly l.e.o. some times they can supply good info.b.l.m. has very good maps topo and others sometimes forestry has info also but be circumspect, gov. agencies have some people with there own agendas,sporting goods stores might know locations to burn that ammo you just bought so you can buy more.or you could join a gang and volunteer for drive-bys i've noticed from the wake of innocent collateral damage they don't aim much,so i couldn't recommend it,but they do always have a place to shoot,californication is getting harder to shoot in.some areas have clubs that pool resources to lease remote property through dues[some even have camping and amenities.good luck sir


----------



## John12 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm in Northern California too and have a preference for non-gun range shooting. Good to read the feedback on this, thanks for the input!


----------

